# Sashay frilly scarves



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a batch of frilly scarves I made with Red Heart Boutique Sashay yarn (one in each color sold at JoAnn Fabric and Crafts). The original price was $4.99 per skein, but I paid $2.49 for some and $2.99 for others. Gotta love those 40% and 50% off coupons at JoAnns! 

I used an assortment of needles to make these, including 14" US size 9's, 10" US size 10's and 10.5's, and a 16" bamboo circular in US size 10.5. I find the larger needle sizes easier to work with when knitting this yarn. Shorter needles are less apt to get snagged in the yarn than longer needles, but the bamboo circular is my preferred option. (No slipping, no snagging.)

All of the scarves pictured are the 6 stitch wide version. There is a tendency for the cast-on edge to flair out significantly more than the cast-off edge, so I compensate for that by casting on only 3 stitches to start, working those 3 stitches for 2 or 3 rows, and then increasing to 6 stitches for the remainder of the scarf.

The last picture shows a rig I threw together to make the process of knitting this yarn easier. I use an empty drink mix container (think Crystal Light when the plastic containers were round) paired with a countertop paper towel holder. (Ive also used a bud vase and a ketchup bottle as other options for the base. The paper towel holder is more stable, especially when it's sitting next to me on the couch. :lol: ) It takes about 20 minutes to spread and wrap the yarn around the plastic canister. After that you can knit start to finish without stopping to spread the yarn apart, and I find the whole knitting process much easier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are so clever!!!! I can see how advantageous it would be to have the yarn all straightened out in advance. (Sort of like when I get all the lobster meat out and into the bowl of melted butter before I start eating!) Great hint on the smaller cast-on too. I *still* haven't done any of these. Because the yarn looks so different in the package, I never "see" it to pick it up at the store. When I first saw this type of yarn at a LYS, it was $25. a skein. How the mighty have fallen.... Good shopping.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are so clever!!!! I can see how advantageous it would be to have the yarn all straightened out in advance. (Sort of like when I get all the lobster meat out and into the bowl of melted butter before I start eating!) Great hint on the smaller cast-on too. I *still* haven't done any of these. Because the yarn looks so different in the package, I never "see" it to pick it up at the store. When I first saw this type of yarn at a LYS, it was $25. a skein. How the mighty have fallen.... Good shopping.


Any time I am shopping in a chain store, I am armed to the teeth with coupons.  I rarely ever pay full price for anything. Especially at JoAnn's because they take competitor's coupons, and you can use _one coupon per competitor chain_, so you can use your JoAnn's, Michael's, A.C. Moore and Hobby Lobby coupons all in one visit. The only stipulation for the competitor' coupons is that you can only use them on items that are sold at both chains, so you can't use a Michael's coupon to buy something at JoAnn's that Michael's doesn't sell (like JoAnn's own brand of yarn). As long as you are buying national brands (e.g. Red Heart yarn, Boye crochet hooks, Craft Designer beads...) you're golden.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They're all lovely and gorgeous colours. What a novel way to utilise home gadgets to help with that type of yarn.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip regarding the number of stitches at the beginning of the scarf. So sensible but we had not thought of it!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

They look great,good job


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

what a great idea!!! I make a lot of these, wonderful easy gifts, and the only difficult struggle is spreading the yarn as you go! Thanks for sharing. oh, very lovely scarfs!


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

How long do they end up being? Thanks


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Very good tip - haven't tried my frilly yarn I bought on KP yet (thanks Carabella!); I think I've got stage fright.

I use a similar holder for cones of wool, the wool runs off nicely and the cone doesn't fall over.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I just finished my first Sashay scarf for a church auction tomorrow night. Wish I could have read this post before I started! I found it a real pain to be fiddling with the yarn every 6 stitches and decided I never wanted to knit another. Since I already have a second skein I'll try your method next time! Great tip for starting with fewer stitches too, I wondered if I'd done something wrong. I also bought my yarn at Joann's with coupons, looked for months and only found it 5 days ago! Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Love your "yarn holder", any reason you didn't just wrap it around the empty paper towel tube? That is what I am going to try. I have a holder that has a suction cup so it doesn't move. I knit at my kitchen bar, so it would stick to it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Very good tip - haven't tried my frilly yarn I bought on KP yet (thanks Carabella!); I think I've got stage fright.
> 
> I use a similar holder for cones of wool, the wool runs off nicely and the cone doesn't fall over.


Duh! I'll try the empty cones!!!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

This is brilliant - I appreciate your idea so much. I just started knitting with this yarn and I bought many, many skeins of different colors as I decided to sell them. What are you doing with your? If you are selling them, would you mind sharing how much you are selling them for and how much it takes to knit one with you method.

Frankly, I hate knitting with this - it is neither relaxing nor fun - but, the results are pretty amazing and everyone who sees one, wants one. Even knitters can't figure out how it is done.

Thanks and, if this is rude or out of line, I applogize in advance.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> This is brilliant - I appreciate your idea so much. I just started knitting with this yarn and I bought many, many skeins of different colors as I decided to sell them. What are you doing with your? If you are selling them, would you mind sharing how much you are selling them for and how much it takes to knit one with you method.
> 
> Frankly, I hate knitting with this - it is neither relaxing nor fun - but, the results are pretty amazing and everyone who sees one, wants one. Even knitters can't figure out how it is done.
> 
> Thanks and, if this is rude or out of line, I applogize in advance.


If you are searching for a great variety of colors and different types of scarf yarn, may I suggest www.beadadyxyarn.com I purchase from them almost weekly and though they do not have sashay yarn, their comparable is Flamenco and Flamenco Glitz. It is a more open mesh and makes great scarves. I have made tons and sell at craft shows.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, and good morning! I just bought my first skein of Sashay at Jo-Ann'a yesterday. The wrapper says directions are inside! I have no idea about. Using this,but it looks like fun. I. Am happy to learn to start with 3 sts. And use larger size, circular needles ( so as not to tangle with the ends of straight needles). I don't understand your "holders" for the yarn. does it all need to be re-wound on something before starting? Can't you use it the way it comes??? I think there is a tutorial somewhere that I was planning to check out before starting. I would have been " all tied up" with this project, except I also bought some Bernat "Pipsqueak" yarn for a baby blanket, and somehow did not get enough. I' ve been working on that, to see if it would be coming out wide enough,and went to get more yarn yesterday, and need more today ( want the same dye lot)!!! I'm not sure why I didn't get enough to begin with! Fortunately the store is fairly close by. I will be tryin the Sashay next. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

tyratim said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> > This is brilliant - I appreciate your idea so much. I just started knitting with this yarn and I bought many, many skeins of different colors as I decided to sell them. What are you doing with your? If you are selling them, would you mind sharing how much you are selling them for and how much it takes to knit one with you method.
> ...


Thanks. I got mine at ACMOORE on sale but not as cheap as yours. I made a $100.00 investment. Do you mind telling me what you sell them for at craft shows????


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for your great tips to make using this yarn easier and to for making the scarf look nicer :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's so clever! Love the frilly scarves...such pretty colours.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love the scarves! Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I love all the colours xx


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

SmilingCamel said:


> This is brilliant - I appreciate your idea so much. I just started knitting with this yarn and I bought many, many skeins of different colors as I decided to sell them. What are you doing with your? If you are selling them, would you mind sharing how much you are selling them for and how much it takes to knit one with you method.
> 
> Frankly, I hate knitting with this - it is neither relaxing nor fun - but, the results are pretty amazing and everyone who sees one, wants one. Even knitters can't figure out how it is done.
> 
> Thanks and, if this is rude or out of line, I applogize in advance.


I am from MA also, went to a gift shop in Salem and they wanted $20, and $25 for them! had to laugh. They were also selling the cotton dishclothes for $4.oo each!!!! Of course when you put the words "handmade" the price goes up considerably!!!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

$20 is the exact amount that one should charge, I think. Three times the amount you paid for the material. I just wondered what the person who wrote the orginial post was charging. ANd, they are handmade!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> How long do they end up being? Thanks


I'm just finishing up one in Katia Ondas and it is nowhere near as long as yours. Do you suppose the skein is shorter or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> 8 Furry Kids said:
> 
> 
> > How long do they end up being? Thanks
> ...


I think she only knit 3, directions call for six, thus shorter length.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, you used your head for something besides a hat rack! So clever. I have one skein of this, but haven't tried it yet. Will have to watch video again to see it used. Thank you for your tips. Your scarves are lovely.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I made several of these. I always need to open the yarn beforehand. I have always just opened it up and wrapped it around an empty DVD case. I flip the case over several times as I need more yarn. Your contraption looks like it would spin when more yarn is needed, making the process much smoother.

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

we just got a new shop in town and I saw some of this yarn.. she showed me a scarf that was in progress.... and how long it is and how much is left over.. the look and feel of these scarfs are amazing.. I am wondering if a person could crochet a scarf like this too??? and actually I was thinking I would like to make my friend something for her wedding shower.. they are going to Hawaii for their honeymoon and maybe a scarf like this would be fun..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > 8 Furry Kids said:
> ...


OK . So nowmy question is should I undo it and redo it with fewer stitches? My daughter did ask that it be long.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Mem51 said:
> 
> 
> > Dlclose said:
> ...


the lady at the shop yesterday said to knit 5 stitches.. I would imagin after several rows that 1 stitch would really add up...


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I ask when making these frilly scarves ---do you go all the way to top of the yarn that you are pulling thru for the stitch. Hard to explain but I mean when you unravel the yarn to knit with it not sure if you are picking up close to the top or down one row. Also, no matter how many times I have started a scarf the very bottom beginning row is hanging funny....I did roll over the 1st part of the yarn so it would be a smooth edge and that is so for the top that goes on the needle but the bottom is still kinda stringy on that one end. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I am interested to know one thing, as I see a bunch of these scarves on KP...Who wears them? I have a 28 year old daughter, who is fairly girly, and is encouraging girly, frilly things on her 2 y/o daughter. That said, I still am not sure my daughter would wear these. Do you sell them? I too like them, just not sure where I would wear them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I am interested to know one thing, as I see a bunch of these scarves on KP...Who wears them? I have a 28 year old daughter, who is fairly girly, and is encouraging girly, frilly things on her 2 y/o daughter. That said, I still am not sure my daughter would wear these. Do you sell them? I too like them, just not sure where I would wear them.


I wondered the same thing until I felt them in person. They really are much softer than they look... and much prettier than in the pictures.. She may surprise you and love one..


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

I am just finishing up my first frilly scarf, using Yarn Bee's Chrysalis (33 yds). I quickly decided that Size 13's worked much better than the suggested 8's. I had talked to a lady wearing one of these scarves and she told me hers was 6 stitches and she wished she had done 9. I am using 8 stitches and the scarf will be 60" total. Am I crazy?, as I am trying to get my GD (11) to make one of these as her first project since you do not have to worry about tension and you can see the scarf quickly growing. And it is soooo soft!


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

My 30 year old daughter and her friends love them. And friends of theurs have asked if I would make them for them. So, they seem popular in that age group.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> How long do they end up being? Thanks


They are about 70" long. I don't always use every-other hole. Sometimes when I turn I use the next hole on the first stitch instead of skipping one, so that might gain me a few inches in length in the finished scarf.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Love your "yarn holder", any reason you didn't just wrap it around the empty paper towel tube? That is what I am going to try. I have a holder that has a suction cup so it doesn't move. I knit at my kitchen bar, so it would stick to it.


Well, I didn't have an empty paper towel tube handy at the time! :lol: Also, with this particular paper towel holder the tubes tend to be a little tight (sometimes I have a hard time unrolling towels when I need them) so something a little larger works better. The plastic canister spins freely so I can just knit and not have to be bothered forcing it to unwind.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l have just been to zellers they had this on for 2 for $12.oo there was only one colour left and l was buying for a friend and she only wanted something with pink in it as this did. from behind me this lady comes up and grabs a handful of this yarn l just managed to get 2 balls and she had taken the lot .
boy they go mad for this yarn l was going to say to her you can get it cheaper at ice yarns ,if you knit loads of them , but thought then when she grabs like that why should l .


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> This is brilliant - I appreciate your idea so much. I just started knitting with this yarn and I bought many, many skeins of different colors as I decided to sell them. What are you doing with your? If you are selling them, would you mind sharing how much you are selling them for and how much it takes to knit one with you method.
> 
> Frankly, I hate knitting with this - it is neither relaxing nor fun - but, the results are pretty amazing and everyone who sees one, wants one. Even knitters can't figure out how it is done.
> 
> Thanks and, if this is rude or out of line, I applogize in advance.


When I was knitting my first one I declared that I would never knit another. :lol: It really was the most annoying yarn I had ever encountered! But... by the time I got to the end of the first scarf I had sort of found a rhythm, and as you said, the finished scarves are so beautiful, that I decided I would try a few more. When I discovered the fabulous deals I could get with coupons at JoAnn's I stocked up. The plan is to give them away at Christmas. Since one skein makes a scarf, and I can get a skein for as little as $2.49 with a coupon, it makes a quick and inexpensive gift. (You know, the oh-my-gosh-I-completely-forgot-about-my-coworker-so-and-so-and-it's-our-last-workday-before-Christmas kind of gift.) :lol:

As far as selling them goes, I know of someone (a knitter, no less) who paid $40 for one to give to her sister (another knitter). I then went out and bought her a skein of the yarn and showed her how to knit with it so she can make her own. I think $40 is pretty extreme for one of these scarves, but I could see $20 or even $25 to be reasonable. After all, it does take about 2 hours to knit, and you have to charge for your time.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

DottieH said:


> Hi, and good morning! I just bought my first skein of Sashay at Jo-Ann'a yesterday. The wrapper says directions are inside! I have no idea about. Using this,but it looks like fun. I. Am happy to learn to start with 3 sts. And use larger size, circular needles ( so as not to tangle with the ends of straight needles). I don't understand your "holders" for the yarn. does it all need to be re-wound on something before starting? Can't you use it the way it comes??? I think there is a tutorial somewhere that I was planning to check out before starting. I would have been " all tied up" with this project, except I also bought some Bernat "Pipsqueak" yarn for a baby blanket, and somehow did not get enough. I' ve been working on that, to see if it would be coming out wide enough,and went to get more yarn yesterday, and need more today ( want the same dye lot)!!! I'm not sure why I didn't get enough to begin with! Fortunately the store is fairly close by. I will be tryin the Sashay next. Thanks for your help!


The Sashay (and other frilly yarns) don't _have_ to be wound onto something before you knit with it, but you also can't knit it right off of the skein. You have to spread out the netting since you are knitting into the holes of the mesh along one edge. If you knit it straight off the skein then you have to stop every row or two to spread out the yarn. (And since a row is only 6 stitches, that's a lot of stopping!) You can spread out several yards at a time to minimize the stopping, but then you have a pile of mesh next to you that can get snagged on things (like the knobs of your needles... or a passing pet...). It's just much easier to spread out the entire skein of yarn before you start, and wrapping it around something keeps it under control. I actually do the spreading and the wrapping in one step, and it takes about 20 minutes to do one skein.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Marciaann43 said:


> Love the scarves! Where can I find the pattern?


It's just garter stitch (all knit) over 6 stitches until you run out of yarn. There are videos on YouTube to show how to knit with the yarn. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+sashay+scarf&oq=knitting+sashay&aq=0&aqi=g2&aql=&gs_l=youtube.1.0.0l2.278.6386.0.8921.7.7.0.0.0.0.479.1044.4j1j1j0j1.7.0.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

How creative. Love your idea and what a good deal you got on the yarn. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > 8 Furry Kids said:
> ...


Different brands of yarn have diiffernt yardages in their skeins. Also, the number of stitches that you use and how you choose to knit (every hole, every other hole, every 3rd hole) will effect the overall thickness and length of the finished scarf. My scarves are about 70" long. They are 6 stitches wide worked in every-other hole.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

joy ann said:


> Can I ask when making these frilly scarves ---do you go all the way to top of the yarn that you are pulling thru for the stitch. Hard to explain but I mean when you unravel the yarn to knit with it not sure if you are picking up close to the top or down one row. Also, no matter how many times I have started a scarf the very bottom beginning row is hanging funny....I did roll over the 1st part of the yarn so it would be a smooth edge and that is so for the top that goes on the needle but the bottom is still kinda stringy on that one end. Anyone else have this issue?


I knit in the very top row. I also pick up the corner of the bottom edge at the very beginning (when I am casting on) and knit it together with the first stitch so that the raw edge of the mesh is not hanging loose at the cast-on edge. This also eliminates the need to go back and tack it down with sewing thread later, as is suggested by some of the videos and by the pattern on the label.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

TammyK said:


> DottieH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, and good morning! I just bought my first skein of Sashay at Jo-Ann'a yesterday. The wrapper says directions are inside! I have no idea about. Using this,but it looks like fun. I. Am happy to learn to start with 3 sts. And use larger size, circular needles ( so as not to tangle with the ends of straight needles). I don't understand your "holders" for the yarn. does it all need to be re-wound on something before starting? Can't you use it the way it comes??? I think there is a tutorial somewhere that I was planning to check out before starting. I would have been " all tied up" with this project, except I also bought some Bernat "Pipsqueak" yarn for a baby blanket, and somehow did not get enough. I' ve been working on that, to see if it would be coming out wide enough,and went to get more yarn yesterday, and need more today ( want the same dye lot)!!! I'm not sure why I didn't get enough to begin with! Fortunately the store is fairly close by. I will be tryin the Sashay next. Thanks for your help!
> ...


Thanks so much for all your great info! I will check out the video that you 
mentioned, before I begin!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Tammy, love your novel idea for handling the yarn!

Dreamweaver, I bought a few skeins at Big Lots for $1 each. I've started making one and it is really working up pretty, but, like SmilingCamel, I don't think it's particularly 'fun' to do. I just wanted to try it.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, they are beautiful.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Tammy,Thanks again! have watched 2 videos, and am on row 6!!! Have to say, a bit annoying at first, but you do get the rhythm and it does seem fun!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

DottieH said:


> Tammy,Thanks again! have watched 2 videos, and am on row 6!!! Have to say, a bit annoying at first, but you do get the rhythm and it does seem fun!


:thumbup:


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Great ideas....thanks!


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love the sashay yarn but my local store has been waiting since before christmas for a new order. As soon as the store gets the sashay its gone and we wait forever for more. 

This is a great idea as I am knitting a scarf with ice yarn (which I really like) but would be less frustrated doing it this way. thanks again for sharing


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Love your display of colors. I made at least 3 dozens of these last xmas and all the ladies at senior center took off my hands. they are so easy and look so difficult. I used 5 stiches. Joanne just started selling this last week in our area. Can't beat the price $2.49 with coupon. Great quick gift.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

TammyK said:


> DottieH said:
> 
> 
> > Tammy,Thanks again! have watched 2 videos, and am on row 6!!! Have to say, a bit annoying at first, but you do get the rhythm and it does seem fun!
> ...


Hi Tammy, me again--- my scarf is FINISHED!! I never even read directions on the label, I did it all via my iPad, and friendly KP - ers!! All new, and truly amazing to me!


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful scarves! 

I've got about 8 different colors of these yarns
and haven't had the patience to knit or crochet with
them. Maybe one day I will.

Yours are really nice.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

DottieH said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > DottieH said:
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Wow, you have been busy. Looks like you holiday gifts are taken care of. Nice work and great colors....


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tammy, you came up with a clever way to handle this yarn. I use the paper towel empty roll, but I love your idea, too!! Your scarves are lovely. I had knitted with Sashay, which comes out nice, but I do prefer Rozetti Marina. You certainly can't beat the bargains you found. As always, your work is gorgeous...thanks again for sharing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are so clever!!!! I can see how advantageous it would be to have the yarn all straightened out in advance. (Sort of like when I get all the lobster meat out and into the bowl of melted butter before I start eating!) Great hint on the smaller cast-on too. I *still* haven't done any of these. Because the yarn looks so different in the package, I never "see" it to pick it up at the store. When I first saw this type of yarn at a LYS, it was $25. a skein. How the mighty have fallen.... Good shopping.


Jynx, I did make one - mine has sequins on it. I wanted to see what it was like. I have no idea what I'm every going to do with it - at my size to put it on makes it look like a clown collar.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

See the next post, had trouble posting the pictures.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tammy, you came up with a clever way to handle this yarn. I use the paper towel empty roll, but I love your idea, too!! Your scarves are lovely. I had knitted with Sashay, which comes out nice, but I do prefer Rozetti Marina. You certainly can't beat the bargains you found. As always, your work is gorgeous...thanks again for sharing.
> ...


Ugh, then a few yards down I found this!(see second picture)


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

You have 2 choices. You can cut out the bad part or you can knit a couple holes together and form a tighter ruffle. It is very forgiving yarn. If you cut overlap the edges of the two pieces and keep knitting. It won't show in the ruffles. Out of 18 skeins I had 3 with knots or bad places in the yarn.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> You have 2 choices. You can cut out the bad part or you can knit a couple holes together and form a tighter ruffle. It is very forgiving yarn. If you cut overlap the edges of the two pieces and keep knitting. It won't show in the ruffles. Out of 18 skeins I had 3 with knots or bad places in the yarn.


Agreed. I found issues like this in 2 skeins. (The other 7 or8 I purchased were perfect.) If you don't want to cut the yarn to remove the bad spot just double the yarn up for a few stitches so that you don't risk it coming unraveled and dropping a stitch and it will be fine. With a large hole you might also want to tie any loose threads together in a knot before you knit it so that it doesn't continue to grow, or pick up the lower edge and knit it together with one stitch so that it doesn't hang down lower than the rest of the tier. No one will ever see it when you are finished.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very nice assortment of scarves, and the holder, what an ingensious idea


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh Tammy, you are the answer to my prayers! At least to my ruffle yarn prayers.  I was fortunate enough to get two balls of this yarn in a swap, and I finally picked one up to knit, and was so discouraged by how looooooong it was taking. I'm not a slow knitter generally, but this yarn was getting the best of me. Back to the yarn closet it went, until I saw your "rig", and I'm armed with a new hope that I can overcome this yarn! Or at least work with it with some sanity....Your scarves are beautiful, and your imagination is brilliant! Thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Fanika said:


> Oh Tammy, you are the answer to my prayers! At least to my ruffle yarn prayers.  I was fortunate enough to get two balls of this yarn in a swap, and I finally picked one up to knit, and was so discouraged by how looooooong it was taking. I'm not a slow knitter generally, but this yarn was getting the best of me. Back to the yarn closet it went, until I saw your "rig", and I'm armed with a new hope that I can overcome this yarn! Or at least work with it with some sanity....Your scarves are beautiful, and your imagination is brilliant! Thank you SO much for sharing!


You're welcome! I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## andel725 (Jan 31, 2011)

I found that using my DPNs with needle caps on an end gave
me an easier way to work with Sashay yarn.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

andel725 said:


> I found that using my DPNs with needle caps on an end gave
> me an easier way to work with Sashay yarn.


Yes, I also ues DPN. Seems to make it a lot easier.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I have returned to Michigan from Florida for the summer months. On the way home, we stopped at the Kentucky Arts Studio and I saw a display of these scarves. I have made three for gifts and was curious as to what they were selling them for. I was shocked to see a price tag for $68.00!!!! I wonder if any really sell for that price.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> I have returned to Michigan from Florida for the summer months. On the way home, we stopped at the Kentucky Arts Studio and I saw a display of these scarves. I have made three for gifts and was curious as to what they were selling them for. I was shocked to see a price tag for $68.00!!!! I wonder if any really sell for that price.


Some have sold for $40, but I think most people sell them for $20, unless they crocheted the lace(lol) $68 is outrageous.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I have knitted several frilly scarves and one of the Sashay skeins had FIVE knots. I sent a letter to Coats and Clark and they replied and said one break is acceptable but no more. They asked for the paper band from the skein and they will send me a replacement. I had the same problem with Homespun and got a replacement. I think knitting and crocheting is so popular these days they can't keep up production and produce quality items.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I used 4 stitches -- and size 7 mm needles and it was quite light and worked well. I mentioned in a previous post that I did them on circulars and instead of doing every row the same, as in the pattern (didn't care for the 'tube' appearance, -- every 3rd row I pushed the stitches down to the other end of the needle , pulled the 'yarn' behind and knit it- this gives you a 'loop' rather than circling the scarf and makes it more frilly. Worked very well. The ladies I showed them to liked my way better, without being told what I did. 


I also crochet two of them --- I crochet into 2 top stitches at once, for 4 stitches (8 spaces) then I went back and crochet into the previous row every 2 stitcches, then turned and did the 2 top stitches at once for 4 stitches, and continued doing both these rows until I had it the length I wanted. They were softer, and I like them for wearing for a 'collar' for a nice top to wear inside. Lots of remarks about them. I only made them about 24 inches and just put them around my neck and looped one side over the other - making sure the scarf was pulled out so it was as full as possible. 

Lots of fun. Shirley


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > You are so clever!!!! I can see how advantageous it would be to have the yarn all straightened out in advance. (Sort of like when I get all the lobster meat out and into the bowl of melted butter before I start eating!) Great hint on the smaller cast-on too. I *still* haven't done any of these. Because the yarn looks so different in the package, I never "see" it to pick it up at the store. When I first saw this type of yarn at a LYS, it was $25. a skein. How the mighty have fallen.... Good shopping.
> ...


Are you saying that if I take my "buy one at 40% off" coupon from Michael's and Hobby Lobby to JoAnn's I can buy 3 skeins of yarn and they will take 40% off each one, in the same transaction? If so, thank you so much for this info!!! That would be awesome.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Yes-in-deedy! That's how it works! 

And don't forget A. C. Moore! Even if you don't have one in your area you can sign up to get coupons in your e-mail weekly. Here's this week's: http://www.acmoore.com/images/upload/Week23_12Coupons_E.pdf


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

TammyK said:


> BEChristianson said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


Thank you soooooo much! I never would have thought to do that. I hope I can help you in someway one day. :roll:


----------



## oldmary (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to all of you you added so much information. 
I really like your idea Tammy, so off to Wal-Mart I go to get a paper towel holder, (hope they have one), and to get more Sashay. I bought 3 and now that everyone says it sells out so quick I will get some more if they have some left.
It did take me quite a long time to straighten it out. My old fingers don't work any better than the rest of me does!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

oldmary said:


> Thanks to all of you you added so much information.
> I really like your idea Tammy, so off to Wal-Mart I go to get a paper towel holder, (hope they have one), and to get more Sashay. I bought 3 and now that everyone says it sells out so quick I will get some more if they have some left.
> It did take me quite a long time to straighten it out. My old fingers don't work any better than the rest of me does!


I think my paper towel holder came from Lowes, but it's a pretty standard kitchen item so you should be able to find one just about anywhere. Just make sure you get one with some weight to it so it will stay put while you knit.  I've tried using some other things (a ketchup bottle, a bud vase) but you really can't beat the stability of the paper towel holder.


----------



## oldmary (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Tammy. There is a Lowe's near the Wal-Mart. We live in a small town and unless you want to drive 50 - 75 miles, Wal-Mart, Lowes, and a few other local stores are it, and then of course online shopping. I'm glad you mentioned Lowe's, I don't think I would have thought of it.
Mary


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

oldmary said:


> Thank you Tammy. There is a Lowe's near the Wal-Mart. We live in a small town and unless you want to drive 50 - 75 miles, Wal-Mart, Lowes, and a few other local stores are it, and then of course online shopping. I'm glad you mentioned Lowe's, I don't think I would have thought of it.
> Mary


Your town sounds very much like mine. JoAnne's, Hobby Lobby and LYS are a pretty good drive, mostly through traffic. So Walmart and Lowe's get a lot of my business.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

I also made a number of these scarfs for our church bazaar; I am just wondering how to finish the ends; any ideas


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

1. pull the end through the last stitch and tie a knot and weave the end through the holes of the "yarn".

2. pull the end through the last stitch, tie and knot and use needle and embroidery thread to sew the last 3" of the "Yarn" into a ball.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

BRILLIANT AND BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a great way to knit them: and it costs nothing for your set-up!
Scarves are beautiful! I may try your starting with 3 cast on but what method do you use to increase? Or am I being stupid?
I had almost completely finished a Paton's pirouette scarf with 2 balls-and my CAT GOT INTO IT- I had to start over. Almost done one now. For those of you, like me, who have had needle slip off stitches-a fellow knitter here suggested putting large safety pins thru a row done (thru stitches-for instant I knit with 5 stitches) and after knitting a row I went under ruffle and put safety pin in the stitches I had knitted! anyway, God bless her it's saved starting over twice! She also changes up her knitting-like one row may usually be every other hole but next one every 3rd or even every 1. It has improved my ruffles greatly! Thank goodness for sharing genius!
HAPPY TURKEY DAY!
wackycat4


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> BRILLIANT AND BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What a great way to knit them: and it costs nothing for your set-up!
> Scarves are beautiful! I may try your starting with 3 cast on but what method do you use to increase? Or am I being stupid?
> I had almost completely finished a Paton's pirouette scarf with 2 balls-and my CAT GOT INTO IT- I had to start over. Almost done one now. For those of you, like me, who have had needle slip off stitches-a fellow knitter here suggested putting large safety pins thru a row done (thru stitches-for instant I knit with 5 stitches) and after knitting a row I went under ruffle and put safety pin in the stitches I had knitted! anyway, God bless her it's saved starting over twice! She also changes up her knitting-like one row may usually be every other hole but next one every 3rd or even every 1. It has improved my ruffles greatly! Thank goodness for sharing genius!
> ...


To increase just put an extra loop on the needle between the stitches that you knit the same way you cast on the first row. I usually do the increases over 2 rows, so I start with 3 stitches, work about 2 rows, then do something like this: k1, cast on 1, k1, cast on 1, k1. Then in the next row I cast on one more somewhere in the middle (k2, cast on 1, k3). After that it's just plain knitting with a total of 6 stitches.


----------



## phyllis gehrke (Feb 13, 2013)

I am going to start knitting the Sashay yarn I just got.
I am a new knitter and I have a few questions. 
You said you start with 3 stitches and then increase to 6,
How do you do that?
Love your suggestion to wind the yarn before you start.
The pattern says size 9 needle, but I am going to try a size 10 instead.
Thank You for all of your suggestions.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

phyllis gehrke said:


> I am going to start knitting the Sashay yarn I just got.
> I am a new knitter and I have a few questions.
> You said you start with 3 stitches and then increase to 6,
> How do you do that?
> ...


Just cast on 3 stitches and then knit 2 rows with just those three stitches. Then on the next row cast on 2 additional stitches between the existing 3 stitches. (Just knit one stitch, then put an extra loop on the needle, knit the next stitch, put one more loop on the needle, and knit the last stitch.) Then on the next row cast on one more additional stitch somewhere in the middle of the row, bringing your total up to 6 stitches.


----------

